

iPhone 6 Adoption, hour-by-hour - yahelc
https://mixpanel.com/trends/#report/iphone_6/from_date:-3,report_unit:hour,to_date:0

======
linkeex
Where do you get this data from?

~~~
LastZactionHero
Mixpanel is service for tracking app and site usage, similar to Google
Analytics. It can track app actions and user behavior, along with stats like
device, region, etc.

This is probably an aggregate of device usage among all of their customer's
data.

